# unexplained infertility - anything else we could test for?



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiyas  

we were told last november at RVH that our infertility was unexplained, there's nothing wrong with either me or dh.

do any of you know though if there is anything else we could get checked out? all our tests were done on the nhs so would there be any tests that could be done privately? 

i don't want to do our IVF go (when we eventually get it...) if there's some daft small thing wrong that the nhs tests don't pick up on.

fankoo


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Its very frustrating, I do feel for you and remember it well.
One test we were never offered is the post coital test, I think its quite old fashioned but if you see from my history I often wonder if that could have told us what we never knew

Good Luck hun

xx


----------



## Well wishing lurker (Nov 11, 2008)

The ARGC clinc in London can perform immunity tests basically to check if your body is rejecting any embryos at implantation as 'foreign bodies'.  Worth a phone call I'm sure.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

well went home last night after i wrote this message to find my nhs offer lying on the mat  
so excited


----------



## Mersie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi emmaelizabeth,
here are some tests that may be worth doing:
Autoimmune blood tests on you as suggested by well wishing lurker.
"Chicago Bloods" - tests for levels of cytokines & natural killer cells - not accepted by many clinics as relevant - google them to find out more.  
DNA fragmentation - the DNA in men's sperm can deteriorate the older they are causing failure to implant and also early miscarriage.  The clinic I went to in Spain recommends this test for all men over 40.  This is something that will not show up in normal semen analysis.
HTH and best of luck with your forthcoming IVF.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

as you can see I had most of those tests ( I was lucky enough to be an ARGC patient) and it never threw any light on my infertility. I also had genetic screening too. My ex husband now has one daughter and one on the way ( I think)
xx


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

my infertility unexplained until i had ivf after stimulation i only produced 2 immature follicles. Average for my age is 19 which shows ive poor ovarian reserve. FSH and AMH test can give an indication of ovarian reserve but theres no single good diagnostic test


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Lulu
Can I ask, in your successful pregnancy (congrats on finally getting there by the way!!) did you have any support drugs of any kind (immune or otherwise?).

Thanks!
D


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

EmmaE,

there are lots of tests that can be done for you and your DH. One of them and rapidly becoming a well known factor in infertility and miscarriage - Immune testing. 
If you had immune testing done it will either determine what problems you have or rule out any possible causes.

The main people doing these tests are Dr Gorgy, London, Mr Taranissi at ARGC London and Dr Nduwke at Care Nottingham.

The "Chicago" tests are expensive, but are worth it if you find out what is causing the problems and could potentially prevent you from wasting time and money keep going through IVF cycles.

Good luck

Cozy


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi D

I am a real mystery to be honest. I got pregnant very quickly with my new husband, although i dont take it for granted that it would happen again. But as a precaution my consultant put me on Asprin and Heparin throughout my pg as I had tested postitive for anti phospholipid. But when I conceived I was just having a great time, LOADS of sex, and didnt give a hoot about babies! If only we could just forget it hey! 
Interestingly my ex husband is now expecting number 2 so there is def nothing wrong with him!

Hope that helps

L xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ps the only other thing I could tell you is that I was quite underweight when I conceived 52kg and I am almost 5ft 7. I also suffered with painful ovulation which I still get but when I conceived I strangly didnt get it that month.....   xxx


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Lulu

Thanks for your reply, our bodies are strange things eh!  It's really great that you achieved your dream, congratulations again!  It gives me some hope when I hear sucess stories like yours!  All the best.

Dee


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Probably bit late as I see you've got your NHS cycle...

Some simple tests you could ask for thyroid function checked (ideally main indicator TSH needs to be less than 2 to conceive most labs only flag abnormal if over or or sometimes 5) and you could ask about prolactin levels, you could try acupuncture - balances everything out and v calming - also before/during IVF cycle.

Lulu I remember your story from ages ago when I was checking out ARGC and you replied to my post, I think it is such a fab tale.  I'm curious did anyone ever check your prolactin levels when ttc?  A professor in Venezuela published an article years ago in one of the medical journals explaining how he was treating ladies with unexplained infertility with low levels of dopamine until first day of missed period and getting fairly high live birth rate.  The numbers reported in the study were relatively small (<100) but he is still using it and still getting ladies pregnant.  Dopamine is a prolactin antagonist, prolactin is an effective natural contraceptive, stress causes dopamine levels to drop.... guess what causes dopamine levels to increase  

D x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

wow that is interesting, but no I dont think it was ever tested. Im not sure but I think I chucked all my old notes a couple of years back, might still have them, Im not sure. Makes sense doesnt it xx


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Emma,
Did your RVH tests test for anti-sperm antibodies. My dh's sample came back with millions of swimmers and NHS GP telling him everything was fine. It was only when we went to Origin that they detected anti-sperm antibodies. NHS didn't test for them (might do now - that was about 5 yrs ago). We then had to go and do ICSI and were pg within 5 months. Check exactly what tests they did.

Leah


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i'm not actually sure leah, i'll ask when we go back in january. thank you


----------

